# Wodent Wheel vs "Silent Spinner"



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Both of these products are featured here: http://www.exoticnutrition.com/exersizewheels.html

One of the rats I'm getting loves to use a wheel. I understand that there is debate about whether or not a wheel is good for a rat's back, but my soon-to-be rat's foster mom says she loves her wheel... I'd like to get her a wheel to play on, even if it's for limited amounts of time in the day.

I know that Wodent Wheels (the ones that look like film reels) are approved by the ASPCA and all of that and that they appeal because they have a solid running surface so no feetsies get caught. But, the Silent Spinner wheel (the space-ship looking one) has that same feature and comes in the same sizes. I LOVE the idea of a quiet wheel... I've tried them out in the store and they are super quiet. I haven't tried the Wodent Wheel, so it may be just as quiet... Silent Spinners are a little more expensive than the Wodent Wheel, but that also depends on where you shop.

Anybody have a recommendation, given the choice? Or should I just skip the wheel entirely? I'm planning on letting them out to play in our kitchen every day either way.


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I personally skipped the wheel with my rats just because they showed absolutely no interest in it. But like you, I also let them roam my apartment everyday so they still get their exercise. :]


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Both are great wheels, But the wodent wheel is also silent is assembled correctly. And can easily be taken apart to be cleaned.

My only problem is the look appeal, I feel that the Silent Spinner looks nicer.
They are both fine wheels and it up to you. 

The Magnum Stealth wheel is also a fantastic wheel but SOO expensive.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

my rats never liked the wodent wheel  they were scared of it because its kind of closed in when they go in. I use the silent spinner ones i like them and the rats like them


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have and use the Wodent Wheel wobust, and my rats like it.
but honestly I like the look of the Silent Spinner better xD


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the look of the silent spinner better, too... and it's much more readily available in stores, so I won't have to pay for shipping.

Thanks for all the input guys! =D

[I love this forum...]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have used the comfort wheel (ugh), silent spinner, wodent wheel and the mesh superpet wheel, and the fav hands down is the mesh wheel  The spinner was next, then the wodent wheel with the nasty ol comfort trailing behind and only used to store lab blocks LOL

The mesh wheel is easier to clean than a wodent wheel (I find them very difficult), and the spinner has a habit of coming undone with the yellow knob that holds it together.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmm! Good to know. Is the mesh bad for their feet? Or is it spaced close enough together to not be a problem without catching their toes?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

catsandscales said:


> Hmm! Good to know. Is the mesh bad for their feet? Or is it spaced close enough together to not be a problem without catching their toes?


The mesh is fine, and I have never had a tail get caught in the side like people worry about, BUT its only 11" so not good for bigger males. If they do use it they get a rumba thing going on.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

haha XD I'm going to have two females, so the 11 inch should be ok, I'm guessing. They're only $10 on TheRatShop.com! Woo!


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a 13 inch mesh one that is double wide. It's -great- for larger animals. I use it for my Brazillian short tailed opossum, because when he runs he stretches out REEEEEALLY far. 

It did take me forever to find the larger one in a store though. And I haven't seen one since. :-\


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

i also had a mesh wheel but find when the paint comes off of it and it starts to rust, it smells bad. Even without chewing over time of cleaning the paint comes off.


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

I know it wasn't one of the choices, but I'm a big lover of the Stealth. It is so quiet compared to the mesh wheels. It is expensive but lasts a long time if your guys aren't chewers. (The above-mentioned Magnum is the same as the stealth but with a metal mesh instead of plastic if your guys are chewers).

Actually, one of my rats would chew everything in site, but never did chew on the Stealth.

The squeak of the mesh wheels will drive you crazy all night long if your cage is anywhere near where you sleep.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have only ever heard amazing things about the stealth. If it was cheaper I would have 3! xD


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

We'll have to see how it goes! I ordered a mesh wheel for $8 (including S&H!!) on Linens and Things.com, which is a pretty great deal; I won't be too sad if it doesn't work out in the end with my girls and I have to get a quieter or more durable wheel. XD


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

if it squeaks, just put a drop or two of vegetable or olive oil on the axles once every couple of days. the rats will lick it off, but it keeps it quiet


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Good plan! One of my husband's biggest concerns with having rats in our tiny, doorless studio (it's basically one big room, we took the bedroom door out so we could have more wall space =P) is the noise at night... He has to get up at 4:00 am a few days a week and needs his beauty rest! 

I have a few tricks up my sleeve if noisy ratties become an issue... a sound-maker is at the top of my list. Works like a dream, but I agreed to get rid of it when we got married. XD It may make a comeback, though...


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

Do rats even like wheels?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

when the mesh wheels squeak you oil them with a syringe full of olive oil, works everytime


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Homer117 said:


> Do rats even like wheels?


One of the rats I'm adopting LOVES her wheel... I wasn't planning on getting one, purely for the noise and the space it takes up (less hammocks! =P) but when I found out that she loves wheels I decided to get one.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

As long as your rats aren’t inclined to lick it off, I’ve found a dab of Dawn dish soap lasts a bit longer than olive oil. Nothin’ worse than a squeaky wheel waking you up in the middle of the night. It’s like a drippy facet lol. 

As for if rats like wheels, mine would be positively depressed if I took their wheels away! They have always had access to a wheel, and I’ve never had a rat with a back problem.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

i find vaseline (Petroleum Jelly) works even better then oil stays there way longer


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

What about these?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aTq1NPbEMM


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

DUDE, that's amazing!! I just got my eight dollar Linens N Things mesh wheel in the mail today and it takes up one entire end of the cage... One of those saucers would definitely minimize my already minimal rat quarters. XD (Gotta be creative with my decor as it is...)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

chins adore those but i don't think rats do and they are pricey.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep i know a few people from Goosemoose who have those, and they get zero use :/ Waste of money for rat owners.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

They're still super cool looking. XD Space-chins!


----------

